
DL4 - chicaterror
I need to find providers that can program &#x2F; maintain an application developed in dL4.
Someone in the room?
======
gus_massa
Jobs post are not allowed outside the official threads, but since this is a
unusual language ... Why are you using it? Is there an interesting backstory?

Anyway, in case this is flagged:

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

